

Protecting Your Mails With GnuPG - Inufu
http://www.furidamu.org/blog/2012/02/26/protecting-your-mails-with-gnupg/

======
CarlHungus
Cool, but remember that Gmail automatically saves, to your drafts folder,
everything you enter into a new email message.

~~~
vimalg2
Is there a workaround for this? Until then, one should stick to native email
clients/Thunderbird for confidential comms.

~~~
Inufu
Yes. Write the text of the mail somewhere else, then use the (not yet
implemented, I'll do it tonight) option "paste clipboard encrypted".

------
Duff
If you have email that warrants encryption beyond transport encryption, you're
nuts to be using a web browser to generate it.

~~~
Estragon
True, but the encryption does mitigate some of the problem of the email being
stored on and indexed by google servers. I have personal conversations with a
number of people who use gmail, and it bothers me that those conversations are
indexed for marketing purposes. It's a bit of a sledgehammer for that purpose,
but it looks like it might get the job done.

------
ww520
GnuPG is pretty good. I've just recently started using the EasyPG package in
Emacs to interface with GnuPG. Encrypting files couldn't be easier. Files are
encrypted at saving and decrypted at loading automatically. Make backing up
sensitive files to Dropbox much easier.

~~~
dfc
"Gnupg is pretty good"???

Wtf? Pretty good? You have complaints with gpg?

~~~
mentat
I think it's sort of ironic since PGP was pretty good privacy.

------
mh_
You guys should checkout: <http://thinkst.com/tools/cr-gpg/> We do the some
thing, but hook into the DOM to blend it into the interface. (we have users
across win/linux/osx so its been doing pretty well considering its hacky
birth)

~~~
MattJ100
I'd love to see a mashup of the two. I trialed cr-gpg, works fine, if a bit
clunky at the moment. I suspect this is a much better way to interact with gpg
though (+ --use-agent, etc.).

------
Inufu
Ever since I stopped using Thunderbird and Enigmail, I felt like I was missing
something. So today, I finally started to develop my own solution - can't have
them read our mails, now can we?

~~~
SquareWheel
I don't suppose you're working on a Gmail/Chrome extension? Because I've been
looking for one of those for years.

~~~
mburns
<http://getfiregpg.org/s/home>

There was some effort in just such a project, though it seems to have died
out.

~~~
nitrox
There is a fork in github <https://github.com/firegpg/firegpg>

From readme,
[https://tails.boum.org/doc/encryption_and_privacy/FireGPG_su...](https://tails.boum.org/doc/encryption_and_privacy/FireGPG_susceptible_to_devastating_attacks/)

------
ch0wn
This looks great. Could you give some build/install instructions? 'build.sh'
tries to cd to the non-existent "firebreath-1.6/build" directory.

~~~
Inufu
Ah, sorry. The plugin is based on FireBreath, so you need to download and
compile that. I'll fix up the build script so it checks for that.

edit: It should work now. If it doesn't, just email me.

------
aw3c2
* [Gmail]

* [in Chrome/Chromium]

~~~
Inufu
Actually, it works on any website. However, you are right about the Chrome
thing. (for the moment at least - should be possible to port it to firefox)

Sorry for the not entirely accurate title, it's my first submission.

btw, I seem to have some problems with the HackerNews button - any tips on
what I could be doing wrong?

~~~
aw3c2
Oh nice, but then I do not understand how it works. In a mail it could check
the mail addresses to see which keys to use. How does it work for any text?

i always wanted something like that.

~~~
Inufu
Well, you seem to overestimate the intelligence of my extension - it simply
opens a JavaScript prompt to ask you ^^

------
chimeracoder
This is pretty awesome - I only now wish Gmail would have native support for
GPG signatures (I know they will never support GPG encryption). As it is, when
people read emails I send in Gmail, the signature appears as a 'noname' 0B
attachment, which is irritating.

